# Good heavy bag stand for kicking.



## cfr (May 20, 2008)

Greetings. I've used a Wavemaster XXL at home for some time now, and want to switch to a real heavy bag. I'm not really dying to hang it from the ceiling or wall in the garage, but most heavy bag stands I see out there aren't ideal for kicking as they have side support bars that sooner or later are bound to brake a toe. Can anyone recommend a good stand that suits these needs?


----------



## chinto (May 23, 2008)

cfr said:


> Greetings. I've used a Wavemaster XXL at home for some time now, and want to switch to a real heavy bag. I'm not really dying to hang it from the ceiling or wall in the garage, but most heavy bag stands I see out there aren't ideal for kicking as they have side support bars that sooner or later are bound to brake a toe. Can anyone recommend a good stand that suits these needs?



well depends on how your garage is built... I can tell you how you can hang it if I know if it is a finished  garage with sheet rock on ceiling or not.   also how the ceiling joice are run and if they are double or singe and what size wood.
with that information I can advice you.. till then I can not.  Please remember before modifying any structure you must know what you are doing.  so tell me what kind of joice you have and such and I can provably help you .


----------



## cfr (May 23, 2008)

chinto said:


> well depends on how your garage is built... I can tell you how you can hang it if I know if it is a finished garage with sheet rock on ceiling or not. also how the ceiling joice are run and if they are double or singe and what size wood.
> with that information I can advice you.. till then I can not. Please remember before modifying any structure you must know what you are doing. so tell me what kind of joice you have and such and I can provably help you .


 

Regardless of how it is constructed, I don't want to hang it from there, but thank you. 

Has anyone ever tried making an upside down U out of galvanized pipe to hang a bag from? I figure I could attach T shaped attachments at the bottom and weigh down with sand bags.


----------



## Marginal (May 23, 2008)

Century makes a pricey thing called Cornerman that'll suspend the bag without having to worry about your foot catching a support strut. 

The Top Contender home gym is also expensive, but it'd fit the bill too. 
http://www.ringside.com/DETAIL.ASPX?ID=24677

I've been using the cheapy bag stands for about two years though, and I haven't broken a toe yet. I definitely still have that concern floating around in the back of my head, but the bag's projected far enough out that unless you're trying to bury the top of your shin in the bag, the odds don't favor your foot catching the supports. The main problems I run into are the whole mess tends to slide around, and they never give you enough clearance to hang a bag properly (since bag makers tend to assume it's being hung from the ceiling I'm guessing.) on top of that, they're rarely built to handle more than 100lbs.


----------



## cfr (May 23, 2008)

Marginal said:


> Century makes a pricey thing called Cornerman that'll suspend the bag without having to worry about your foot catching a support strut.
> 
> The Top Contender home gym is also expensive, but it'd fit the bill too.
> http://www.ringside.com/DETAIL.ASPX?ID=24677
> ...


 

Wavemaster XXL's slide around a bit as well. I went to Wal Mart and bought an egg crate type thing (goes on top of the mattress) for $20. From there I cut it into quarters, and simply placing one piece under the base keeps it from sliding. Not sure if this is an option for you, but thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## cfr (Jun 8, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Century Cornerman? Opinions (either good or bad)? I'm considering taking the plunge and spending quite a bit more than planned as it looks as though it's something that would last forever and not need to be replaced.


----------



## cfr (Jun 10, 2008)

Tough crowd. :idunno:

Has anyone ordered anything from www.boxingDepot.com ?

I ask as Im considering buying this thing and they seemto have the best deal, but am always leary of buying online.


----------



## cfr (Jun 10, 2008)

Better yet, has anyone purchased from the store advertised on this website (they appear to be the same company) http://www.karatedepot.com/ ?


----------



## mrpresident (Jun 16, 2008)

yes i need a stronger bag...keep kicking mine to bits


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont have the Century Cornerman I just got their regular Heavybag stand with the Speedbag platform on the back. So far it is working out really good. Just get some weights to hold it down.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 6, 2008)

Century Cornerman from the one time i seen one i recall it took up a lot of space


----------



## cfr (Jul 9, 2008)

I took the plunge and bought the Cornerman (my annual present to myself ) and would highly recommend it. Absolutely perfect for being able to work on footwork/ angles/ kicking/ etc. which would be quite tough on most bag stands. It is quite huge, but the fact that it goes in a corner (hence the name) negates the size as it's really out of the way. I can still get both cars in the garage. Obviously the bag sticks out, but when I pull my car in it simply pushes the bag out of the way and sideways toward the drivers front tire. Really cool product.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2008)

cfr said:


> Better yet, has anyone purchased from the store advertised on this website (they appear to be the same company) http://www.karatedepot.com/ ?



I have, once.  No problems or anything, but its generally cheaper for me to order from this side of the border.  Prices where good and shipping was timely, but the shipping was expensive and I think I got hit with some customs charges as well.  

I also have the Century heavy bag / speed bag platform.  Weigh it down lots and it is fine for the heavy bag.  Speed bag platform isn't as solid as I would like though.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jul 19, 2008)

I use the karateconnection's "Ultraman Dummy". Best striking device I've ever owned.


----------

